
Stripe CEO urge US business to condemn atrocities committed by CCP on its people - baylearn
https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/1277783532182671361
======
baylearn
Paul Graham, of Y Combinator, commented on Patrick Collison's tweet:

“It is not without cost for the head of a global business to take this kind of
stand, which is why you see so few doing it.”

[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1277853802096398338](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1277853802096398338)

~~~
redis_mlc
Xi, Hitler, Stalin. Same monsters, just different names.

This is what evil looks like:

China forcing birth control on Uighurs to suppress population, report says

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
china-53220713](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-53220713)

If you don't know what an IUD is, or what the side-effects are, I suggest you
read about it.

~~~
stevens32
> For decades, China had one of the most extensive systems of minority
> entitlements in the world, with Uighurs and others getting more points on
> college entrance exams, hiring quotas for government posts and laxer birth
> control restrictions. Under China’s now-abandoned ‘one child’ policy, the
> authorities had long encouraged, often forced, contraceptives, sterilization
> and abortion on Han Chinese. But minorities were allowed two children —
> three if they came from the countryside.

This is what evil looks like?

~~~
foogazi
> Under China’s now-abandoned ‘one child’ policy, the authorities had long
> encouraged, often forced, contraceptives, sterilization and abortion on Han
> Chinese. But minorities were allowed two children — three if they came from
> the countryside. > This is what evil looks like?

Yes, that is horrible

~~~
stevens32
It is horrible, you're right.

The parent comment implied it was evil to mistreat minorities - absolutely
true. But in the article that was linked it mentions that they were treated
better than the majority, and were now reduced to the same (horrible)
treatment of the majority.

This is an altogether different crime due to mistakes in policy that lead to
overpopulation. Would the Nazi Germans ever have let Jewish people have fewer
restrictions and easier access to government positions? No. The comparison as
presented here is untenable.

------
stevens32
This guy is the primary source of the article

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Zenz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Zenz)

~~~
SheinhardtWigCo
The edit history for this article, and your recent comment history, are quite
fascinating.

~~~
baylearn
He clearly has an agenda.

~~~
stevens32
I just don't want to live in a divisive and post-fact world. It is both sad
and scary that this is "fascinating" and "clearly an agenda".

